
[Monzo] Announcing Our New Investment Round of £71M - alexbilbie
https://monzo.com/blog/2017/11/07/investment-announcement/
======
pmlnr
While investmensts are important, I'd rather see Monzo focus on becoming
sustainable and profitable, so no shadow of investor expectations would lure
over them.

